# Hybrid turbo development (windup)



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Bison Motorsport (Paul) together with the chairman (Nick) are developing a hybrid turbo from a recycled fan off a boiler & "someone" (who will remain nameless) wants one for his 180. Not sure on BHP & torque gains yet!

Not really a joke, more like a Friday night windup ;-)


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Probably one of those "Turbo Combi's " I expect. Most likely a Vokera !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There's nothing like letting off some steam!


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

I know somebody who used to race Minis in Banger type racing, he used to rig up the heater blower to blow air into the intact, causing a mildly forced induction, there was nothing in the rules to prevent it so he did it. :lol:


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

> Re: Hybrid turbo development (windup)
> by kasandrich » Wed May 30, 2012 1:27 pm
> 
> I know somebody who used to race Minis in Banger type racing, he used to rig up the heater blower to blow air into the intact, causing a mildly forced induction, there was nothing in the rules to prevent it so he did it.


Sweet, I'm going to rig a tube from my air con in the TT set it to LOW and MAX so not only is it an induction its cooled the air to make it a bit denser, thats gotta be worth an extra BHP or two :lol:


----------

